# Ronda Rousey v Liz Carmouche Offical For UFC 157



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

*


A day after a bit of a tease about Ronda Rousey's first UFC fight, things finally are official.

But Rousey won't be fighting Cristiane "Cyborg" Santos, as Wednesday's rumor had her meeting. Instead, Rousey (6-0 MMA, 0-0 UFC) will be meeting Liz Carmouche (7-2 MMA, 0-0 UFC) as the first defense of her new UFC women's bantamweight title at UFC 157 in February.

UFC President Dana White made the announcement following Thursday's pre-event news conference for UFC on FOX 5 in Seattle, and he presented Rousey with her new UFC belt.

UFC 157 takes place Feb. 23 at Honda Center in Anaheim, Calif. Rousey vs. Carmouche will be the main event of the card, which will air on pay-per-view, FX and Facebook.

News broke this past month that Rousey would migrate over from Strikeforce, where she was the women's bantamweight champ, to become the first female fighter in UFC history. But just who her first opponent would be and when that fight would take place were up in the air, despite White telling multiple news outlets that it was official that Rousey was in the UFC.

Her Strikeforce contract and Zuffa's deal with Strikeforce broadcast partner Showtime appeared to be potential stumbling blocks for expediting the process. But with White's presentation of Rousey in Seattle, those hurdles appear to have been cleared – at least well enough to announce a fight for her.

On Wednesday, the UFC's Brazilian website mistakenly announced a Rousey UFC debut at the same event, UFC 157, but had her main eventing against Santos – which the UFC explained as a technical glitch and later removed.

Now, a day later, it will indeed be Rousey headlining that card in her backyard – she hails from Southern California – but against Carmouche.

"It's going to happen eventually," Rousey said at the news conference of a potential fight against Santos. "I can't make these girls fight who don't want to fight me. (Carmouche) was the only one who stepped up, and it speaks a lot to her. When the other girls come around, they know where I'm at."

Rousey said receiving her UFC championship belt and having the fight announced on the heels of a press conference for Saturday's card, which features Benson Henderson's lightweight title defense against Nate Diaz, came as a surprise to her.

"I didn't even know about this till this morning," she said. "I don't even know what to make of it. It means a lot, and we have a lot to prove. I think the women are here to stay, and I think we're going to prove it."

White, of course, long said he didn't foresee a day when women would fight in the UFC, owning that belief to a perceived lack of depth in the women's divisions. But with Rousey's emergence over the last year as a bona fide star not just of women's MMA, but of all MMA, he came around.

She enters the fight, of course, unbeaten with a record consisting solely of first-round armbar submission wins. She won the Strikeforce title in March by stopping Miesha Tate, who went longer with her than all her other pro opponents combined. In August, she defended the title with an armbar of Sarah Kaufman.

Carmouche took a 5-0 record into a Strikeforce women's bantamweight title fight against Marloes Coenen in March 2011, but was stopped with a triangle choke in the fourth round. Carmouche took that fight on short notice, filling in for an injured Tate. Her next outing, she lost a decision to Kaufman.

But since then, she has back-to-back wins under the Invicta banner, and both by stoppage.


http://mmajunkie.com/news/2012/12/r...he-in-first-ufc-womens-title-fight-at-ufc-157

Click to expand...

*
Just announced at the Fox presser!


----------



## evzbc (Oct 11, 2006)

I can hardly wait... :confused05:

What do they think is going to happen? Or even what do YOU think is going to happen?

Will people who don't watch fighting suddenly start buying PPV's because women are fighting?

I just think it might turn out to be a flop for the UFC. I'm all for equalism, but I'm also realistic.


----------



## Ryankmfdm (Sep 24, 2010)

I'd rather watch the ring girls fight.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

This is huge news, the first openly gay UFC fighter and the first females in a main event.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Couldn't care less to be honest.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

female fighters shouldn't be main eventing...


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Great step for women's MMA... But I bet you that Dana's very dissappointed he didn't get to make the Cyborg fight :/


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo excited!


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

One year from now the women's division is going to be viewed as the biggest mistake the UFC made in years... possibly ever.

Nobody is going to pay $65 to watch Carmouche get arm-barred 30 seconds into the fight... outside of the people that buy every PPV no matter what.

Look at the WNBA. They can't even give their tickets away.

STOP ADDING NEW DIVISIONS!!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Outside of the cyborg fight I have no interest in this division


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

This should be the perfect first Rousey fight in the UFC. Chucking her in with a savage like Cyborg would have been incredibly risky, but this way, they get to build her up, increase her name value further, and more than likely add another impressive victory to the Rousey resume. Then, once Rousey's name is more established with the mainstream, and Cyborg is actually ready for 135, they can book the big fight we all want to see.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

This is the worst business move the UFC has ever made (allowing women in), and this PPV is going to be one of the lowest selling ever. I never thought I'd say this, but Dana White is actually ruining the UFC and putting it on a serious path to decline.


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

Im so glad Im not the only one here that feels this way. Not excited at all. Infact I will probably go to the bathroom and take a long drawn out poop while this fight is happening.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Won't order. Love Rhonda but don't care. This is like asking me to order 147 all over again except this doesn't have injuries to blame.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## paulfromtulsa (Jan 13, 2007)

who is liz


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

EVERLOST said:


> Im so glad Im not the only one here that feels this way. Not excited at all. Infact I will probably go to the bathroom and take a long drawn out poop while this fight is happening.


The fight will probably be over before you are done.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Life B Ez said:


> Won't order. Love Rhonda but don't care. This is like asking me to order 147 all over again except this doesn't have injuries to blame.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


How so?

I've still yet to hear one legit reason as to why people are so opposed to Women's MMA, I understand people don't like this match up and there's nothing wrong with that, I don't have a problem with people disliking certain match ups but I would love for someone whose against Women's MMA to enlighten me as to what the hell is so wrong with the entire thing.

Are people aware there's more to this than blood and finishes? I just don't get why people are against more MMA, they hate Women's MMA, they hate the Flyweights, why? I just don't get it.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> How so?
> 
> I've still yet to hear one legit reason as to why people are so opposed to Women's MMA, I understand people don't like this match up and there's nothing wrong with that, I don't have a problem with people disliking certain match ups but I would love for someone whose against Women's MMA to enlighten me as to what the hell is so wrong with the entire thing.
> 
> Are people aware there's more to this than blood and finishes? I just don't get why people are against more MMA, they hate Women's MMA, they hate the Flyweights, why? I just don't get it.


Get over your "blood and finishes" obsession. Just because people don't care for WMMA or point fighting doesn't mean they know nothing of the sport and just like bloody HWs hitting eachother. 

I don't watch WNBA. I love college mens basketball, I played basketball my whole life. I don't watch women's college ball. I like golf, I watch many PGA events a year, I don't watch much women's golf even though I know they would school me on the golf course. 

No one is opposed to the idea of WMMA. We just aren't interested in it. I'm not interested in watching college wrestling...does that mean I am against something? Or does that just mean I'm not interested in it and it doesn't spark my interest?

Give it a rest. Not everyone has to be interested in things and give you reasons why. :confused03:


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Get over your "blood and finishes" obsession. Just because people don't care for WMMA or point fighting doesn't mean they know nothing of the sport and just like bloody HWs hitting eachother.
> 
> I don't watch WNBA. I love college mens basketball, I played basketball my whole life. I don't watch women's college ball. I like golf, I watch many PGA events a year, I don't watch much women's golf even though I know they would school me on the golf course.
> 
> ...


And why are people not interested in it? That's what I can't figure out

You like fights don't you? Well, isn't Women's MMA fights? Everybody says they dislike it and they won't watch it, yet they never explain why. If you like MMA yet you won't watch Women's MMA, why it is that is stopping you from watching it?

Life Be Ez just said he likes Ronda yet for some reason he's compared a card with a title fight, Lyoto Machida vs. Dan Henderson, and Urijah Faber on it to a card that was basically a TUF Finale. I'm not taking a shot at him I'm just wondering why he feels this way and why people constantly put it down yet they never explain why.

I really can't figure out, if you like MMA you should be open to Women's MMA, it's not like the WNBA where the girls can't dunk or play like the Clippers.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> How so?
> 
> I've still yet to hear one legit reason as to why people are so opposed to Women's MMA, I understand people don't like this match up and there's nothing wrong with that, I don't have a problem with people disliking certain match ups but I would love for someone whose against Women's MMA to enlighten me as to what the hell is so wrong with the entire thing.
> 
> Are people aware there's more to this than blood and finishes? I just don't get why people are against more MMA, they hate Women's MMA, they hate the Flyweights, why? I just don't get it.


1) It dilutes the cards when you add a bunch of little boys and women.

2) There aren't enough fighters to make a division that means anything.

3) Women suck at fighting. All of them.

4) They are taking up roster spots/payroll that could be used on others.

5) Many viewers don't want to watch two people fight that they feel they could beat themselves (delusional or not).

6) I don't care who the best fighter who weighs 125 pounds any more than I care about the best basketball player under 5'6" or the smartest retarded person is. 

7) Obviously the crowds don't like the flyweights. They booed the title fight FFS.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

St.Paul Guy said:


> 1) It dilutes the cards when you add a bunch of little boys and women.
> 
> 2) There aren't enough fighters to make a division that means anything.
> 
> ...


So you basically dislike them because they're small? Whatever sails your boat I guess.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> And why are people not interested in it? That's what I can't figure out
> 
> You like fights don't you? Well, isn't Women's MMA fights? Everybody says they dislike it and they won't watch it, yet they never explain why. If you like MMA yet you won't watch Women's MMA, why it is that is stopping you from watching it?
> 
> ...


It is like the WNBA. Is Liz Carmouche a full time fighter? Or part time? That is worse than the WNBA. At least all those girls are full time players. 

I didn't grow into this sport watching women The division is shallow at best. They aren't as quick, aren't as technical, aren't as good of wrestlers, aren't as well versed in BJJ. The ones who are good in an area are usually poor in another. Ronda is the champ by far yet I would guess is a novice striker.

The only girl with elite credentials in Ronda with her Judo. And guess what? We all love her and are interested in her. WMMA is far behind. Much like the 125lb Men's class but 20x worse. It has few legit, full time fighters. 

Will I avoid it like the plague? No. But I'm not interested in it. Just like I'm not interested in new hip hop music. Or soccer(football). Or tennis. Or womens basketball, golf, or hockey. 

Do you need a reason why I don't care for those things? Or is me telling you that they don't interest me enough?:confused03:


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I love LL some times. Whenever I say I dint care about women's mma he attacks my knowledge of the sport. I've spent the better half of my life training myself and training with some of the best people on the planet yet all I care about is blood and finishes because I don't care about women's mma.

Minot going to spend time trying to explain why I dislike it because it doesn't matter what I say.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

So those two are going to be main eventing a show that has freaking Hendo vs Machida, and Faber vs Menjivar? That is pretty impressive, if all those fights hold up it sounds like a fun event we have to wait a few months for.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> So you basically dislike them because they're small? Whatever sails your boat I guess.


Aldo is small. 125 is smaller than most junior high kids. 

Would you be in favor of a 115 lb division? 105? 95? Or how about we add a full gambit of divisions for the women. Why shouldn't a women too small/big to fight Rousey get a chance? How about we add a few "special" divisions for those amongst us who are physically and/or mentally impaired. MMA for dogs? Cats? Why not. A true MMA fan would watch.

The point I'm trying to make is that you have to draw the line somewhere. I draw it firmly on this side of pretending that women's MMA is a good idea.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

Dana White has lost it, does he not care that MMA is losing its stature as a legitimate sport to the mainstream because of his antics? Edgar loses title fight, fights for FW Title next. Sonnen loses title fight, fights for LHW title next. Diaz loses title fight, fights for WW title next. And then he thinks its a good idea to have Rousey headline a UFC PPV Event as her first fight in the UFC?! No test fight on FOX or FX? He is really losing me here...


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

St.Paul Guy said:


> Aldo is small. 125 is smaller than most junior high kids.
> 
> Would you be in favor of a 115 lb division? 105? 95? Or how about we add a full gambit of divisions for the women. Why shouldn't a women too small/big to fight Rousey get a chance? How about we add a few "special" divisions for those amongst us who are physically and/or mentally impaired. MMA for dogs? Cats? Why not. A true MMA fan would watch.
> 
> The point I'm trying to make is that you have to draw the line somewhere. I draw it firmly on this side of pretending that women's MMA is a good idea.


I think that women's MMA is a good idea, just not in the UFC right now. Keep that in smaller orgs until there's a much larger skill range and roster range. 

Right now I know literally 2 female MMA fighters, that's it, and they aren't even fighting. I've been into MMA longer than A LOT of people, I know more about the history/sport than many, yet I know - 2 - female MMA fighters. Imagine how much the masses know?

When the female divisoin gets more talent/skill, and I'm not watching 1 decent fighter destroy a bunch of part-time fighters with extremely low skill, and there's enough people in the division to actually matter, then I'll be happy to watch main event PPV like this.

Until then, I have 0 interest watching an average fighter at best when compared to other divisions in the UFC (Ronda) beating up part-time skillless fighters that shouldn't even be doing this until they train more.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

John8204 said:


> This is huge news, the first openly gay UFC fighter and the first females in a main event.


Who's gay? Ivan menjivar?


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> Who's gay? Ivan menjivar?


Liz Carmouche


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Nevermind ordering it now. Liz is going to defend the armbar just enough that Honda has to switch to a triangle.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

I'll be skipping this show. Another useless division added to the UFC. Say what you want, but the UFC has gotten worse after adding these 4 divisions.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

I definitely won't be ordering this card & chances are I won't watch it either.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

The only reason why I'm going to watch this fight is because I'm going to bet all my credits on Ronda.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

This pisses me off so *****ing much.

Literally a *****ing woman's fight is going to be responsible for Lyoto-Henderson being a 3 round title eliminator.

What horseshit and a complete slap in the face to the real fans of this sport robbing us of 5 rounds in what should be an outstanding matchup and fight.


Going from one of the greatest fights in UFC history to co-maining a fight between an Olympic athlete and a scrub that won't last more than 3 minutes.

Way to go, UFC.


Putting a literal novelty act in front of two of the best light heavyweights in the world fighting for a crack at Jon Jones.

Un...real.

Get on Twitter people, for the love of God.


----------



## 3DLee (Aug 30, 2006)

Roflcopter said:


> This pisses me off so *****ing much.
> 
> Literally a *****ing woman's fight is going to be responsible for Lyoto-Henderson being a 3 round title eliminator.
> 
> What horseshit.


actually, this is the only positive I see here. Im a huge Hendo fan and knowing that hes only gotta go 3 rounds to get to the winner of Jones/Sonnen makes me happy. Other than that, Im with you guys. Women's MMA wont bring in a new demographic, it'll turn away the old demographic. I'm a 25 year old male and I hate watching women fight just because as I southern man I was raised to be protective of women. I cringed all the way thru Cyborg vs Carano and then completely stopped watching women's MMA after that. At this point, I still think Carano vs Rousey would sell better than Cyborg vs Rousey.


----------



## Onganju (May 26, 2006)

Wow... I guess the PPV is going to be a tough sell.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

3DLee said:


> actually, this is the only positive I see here. Im a huge Hendo fan and knowing that hes only gotta go 3 rounds to get to the winner of Jones/Sonnen makes me happy. Other than that, Im with you guys. Women's MMA wont bring in a new demographic, it'll turn away the old demographic. *I'm a 25 year old male and I hate watching women fight just because as I southern man I was raised to be protective of women*. I cringed all the way thru Cyborg vs Carano and then completely stopped watching women's MMA after that. At this point, I still think Carano vs Rousey would sell better than Cyborg vs Rousey.


Same here. Im not against women mma, hell i wouldnt care if it was even on the FX fights or something. But come on, just because its rhonda doesnt mean she should EVER be in a main event.

I can ensure you that if hendo/machida were the headliner more people would buy it. But for the shear fact that women are headlining... i'd say ATLEAST 80% of the people that would think about buying it or going somewhere to watch it, simply won't.


Again, women want to fight? Go ahead. I'll skip around it unless it's actually an intriguing fight. But rhonda against some dike that .2% of mma fans have ever even heard of... NO THANKS. I mean think about the amount of mma fans that actually know rhonda rousey.. Maybe 3-5%? There arent even enough women fighters to create a division. Freaking retarded. Not to mention their actual skill sets.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

This ******* thread makes me question why i even come to this site. SO much ******* ignorance in one place. A boiling pot of chauvinism and idiocy.

Basically most of you are saying that violence is the sole province of the penis? So ******* stupid.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Most people are saying this is a shit fight and an abomination that it's main eventing.


I mean, let's not forget the last time we saw Liz Carmouche she was throwing side fisted punches in mount for 4 minutes straight like a 3 year old.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

Why is everyone moaning?? Dana will build a solid card around this main event, we already have Machida vs Henderson as co-main and I bet a lot of people would have bought this card if that was the main event.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

deadmanshand said:


> Basically most of you are saying that violence is the sole province of the penis? So ******* stupid.


No we are saying there is no talent pool and if im going to watch 2 women fight, i want to atleast something that makes them a "pro". I train with girls at my gym, i have no problem with them. But NO ONE wants to see 2 girls MAIN EVENT a paper view. 

The lighter weight classes didnt even get that luxury when they were brought into the UFC, yet women do?


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> This is the worst business move the UFC has ever made (allowing women in), and this PPV is going to be one of the lowest selling ever. I never thought I'd say this, but Dana White is actually ruining the UFC and putting it on a serious path to decline.



im not dana's biggest fan and im indifferent to watching the girls. happy to, happy not to

but your being abit dramatic here

i just watched angie parr's retirement fight which was in a cage with muay thai rules and 4oz gloves. and it was an absolutely sick fight

i just dont see how having some female fights would ruin the ridiculous juggernaut that is the ufc


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah I like how Jose Aldo Jr can't ME a card until now, unless it's in Brazil but Honda gets to sub a can with Hendo-Lyoto as her co-main.

LOL


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

I predict 1 million buys.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Wow. This is big. Not because I think Carmouche is a threat to Ronda's streak but because it's women fighting in the UFC and one of them is lesbian. And all of that will happen with Dana White in control. That's like FOX news praising Obama.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I get the distinct impression that the only womens fights that will happen in the UFC will have Ronda as one of the fighters in them.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

Killz said:


> I get the distinct impression that the only womens fights that will happen in the UFC will have Ronda as one of the fighters in them.


I think for the time being that's what will happen, the UFC will test the waters on what she can draw. Maybe down the line we may get a few more woman's fights on the prelims, fuel and fx. I think Ronda will be the only female fighter hitting the ppv.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Killz said:


> I get the distinct impression that the only womens fights that will happen in the UFC will have Ronda as one of the fighters in them.


Unless Gina comes back


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

i don't have an issue with the Womens Division, but I don't think they should have headline status for at least a few cards to build it up some. As for the flyweights, personally I love that weight class


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

Well, now they have at least 2 fighters in the womens div. Two!!!

Sick depth. Who wouldn't pay to watch a 2 person division?


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> No we are saying there is no talent pool and if im going to watch 2 women fight, i want to atleast something that makes them a "pro". I train with girls at my gym, i have no problem with them. But NO ONE wants to see 2 girls MAIN EVENT a paper view.
> 
> The lighter weight classes didnt even get that luxury when they were brought into the UFC, yet women do?


paper view lol

i don't think its a bad thing having a w division. might be a bad thing having it as ppv though I agree, stick it on a FX card or something to see how it goes or slide them down the card a little to get a Hendo v Machida main event.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

Why are people so determined to see Henderson vs Machida a 5 round fight? It ain't getting out the 1st, machida will knock that slow ass out.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Ludinator said:


> Why are people so determined to see Henderson vs Machida a 5 round fight? It ain't getting out the 1st, machida will knock that slow ass out.


If Anderson Silva can't KO him then I have my doubts that Lyoto can. He may rock him, but I really don't think we will see Hendo KO'ed in his lifetime. 

And while I think Hendo was made to lose to Lyoto, I also have seen Hendo dominate people who should have had an easy time with him. My brain says Lyoto, my gut says Hendo.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

cdtcpl said:


> If Anderson Silva can't KO him then I have my doubts that Lyoto can. He may rock him, but I really don't think we will see Hendo KO'ed in his lifetime.
> 
> And while I think Hendo was made to lose to Lyoto, I also have seen Hendo dominate people who should have had an easy time with him. My brain says Lyoto, my gut says Hendo.


Henderson is the most overated fighter in the UFC, yeah I said it.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Ludinator said:


> Henderson is the most overated fighter in the UFC, yeah I said it.


Say it all you want, it doesn't matter. When people talk about great fighters his name is always mentioned along with his accomplishments. The man is a living legend who unlike other ones, apparently has expired yet.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Ludinator said:


> Henderson is the most overated fighter in the UFC, yeah I said it.


Franklin big nog Fedor wanderlei shogun those are all guys he's beaten. Anderson doesn't have a list that impressive imo.

He's also fought Anderson shields and rampage.

This all while being a natural 185lb fighter. The guy is as legit as they come. Top five greatest ever without debate imho.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

TheAuger said:


> I definitely won't be ordering this card & chances are I won't watch it either.


I'm assuming you are a MMA fan, otherwise you wouldn't be on this forum but to say you're not watching the whole card is a bit silly. I'm a MMA fan and I'll watch ANY mma I can find, Bellator, One FC even Bamma! I wouldn't miss the whole card because of one fight! If you truly don't want to watch the whole card then I'd describe you as a MMA observer rather than fan.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Some people just can't back slower less dynamic fighters. They love video game fighters who do crazy stuff. Hendo plods forward and KO's people with 1 hand. Same reason many can't stand the Diaz brothers and say they are overrated. They don't understand how a slower pitter patter style can work. Doesn't matter if it is highly effective. People these days care about flash and/or personalities.

"he doesn't have a chance against Fedor, he is too slow and Fedor has a huge ground advantage" 1st round KO for Hendo.

"he can't beat Shogun. he is too slow, Shogun has more ways to win" Hendo completely dominated Shogun for 3 of the "fresh" rounds. At that pace Hendo gassed. He owned Shogun when they were fresh. 

"he can't beat Penn. Nick is too slow, and Penn will come right down the middle. Penn has the better ground game and wrestling. and hits harder!" Nick Diaz owned Penn for 75% of that fight. Owned like Penn has never been owned before on teh feet.

"he can't beat Cerrone. he is too slow and Cerrone has better stand up. Cerrone can also cancel out his Jitz. hell Cerrone could probably take Nate down if he wants!" Nate Diaz destroyed Cerrone. DESTROYED.

"I pick Jim Miller. Nate Diaz has no wrestling. Jim Miller has good BJJ. Miller wil take him down and stay out of subs all night" Nate Diaz gave him an ass whooping.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

Life B Ez said:


> Franklin big nog Fedor wanderlei shogun those are all guys he's beaten. Anderson doesn't have a list that impressive imo.
> 
> He's also fought Anderson shields and rampage.
> 
> ...


Anderson doesn't have a list that impressive hahaha, you are kidding right?. His return fight back to the UFC just showed us all how un fit and past it shogun is, 4th and 5th round It was just shamefull, they were just 2 zombies i thought I had flicked the channel over to Shaun of the dead.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Some people just can't back slower less dynamic fighters. They love video game fighters who do crazy stuff. Hendo plods forward and KO'd people with 1 hand. Same reason many can't stand the Diaz brothers and say they are overrated. They don't understand how a slower pitter patter style can work. Doesn't matter if it is highly effective. People these days care about flash and/or personalities.


Ime a massive Diaz brothers fan, I just think Henderson is overated.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Ludinator said:


> Ime a massive Diaz brothers fan, I just think Henderson is overated.


Just wondering dude, which fights in particular make you believe believe that Hendo is overrated? Shogun fight? Fedor fight?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Ludinator said:


> Ime a massive Diaz brothers fan, I just think Henderson is overated.


I just don't know what more the man can do? He will probably hit the wall soon as he is getting old as hell. And he seems to have been forgotten in the title shot mix. 

But he KO'd a top 10 Feijao.

KO's a guy that is quite a bit bigger than he was. Still a guy had as a top 10 HW who was losing to bigger guys. And he KO's him in the 1st. 1st man ever to do it. 

Absolutely destroys Shogun, a top 5 LHW at the time and now. He was just LHW champ of the world. And worked him for the first 3 rounds like no one but Jon Jones has. And then of course he gassed. 

I just don't understand what more he has to do? At a small 205 he is taking on big top 10 LHWs. A top 10 HW. And the former UFC LHW champ...that should be impressive to anyone. Most people rate him top 5, possibly top 3. Jones, Rashad, Hendo/Machida. I don't see how you can't.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

deadmanshand said:


> This ******* thread makes me question why i even come to this site. SO much ******* ignorance in one place. A boiling pot of chauvinism and idiocy.
> 
> Basically most of you are saying that violence is the sole province of the penis? So ******* stupid.


In case you haven't heard there are more differences between men and women then penises and vaginas.

I'm not saying that women aren't violent or that they don't get in physical fights, just that I'm going to have a hard time taking a women's fight seriously having just watched two guys as skilled and awe-inspiring as Lyoto Machida and Dan Henderson....


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Who is the woman's BJJ specialist? Who is the great striker? Who is the dominant wrestler? Who is a cardio machine? Who packs the biggest punch? Who is most technical. 

You have a Judo ace that is new to the sport and already 5x better than the 2nd best woman. Cyborg was probably all of things and turned out to be a straight fraud. The rest of the girls are part-time, novice strikers, novice wrestlers, novice BJJ players. 

I wouldn't mind watching a local MMA show with part time novice men fighters. But I wouldn't be that excited about it just because it is MMA. I wouldn't pay good money to see it. Just like I wouldn't totally shy away from WMMA. But it doesn't entice me. It doesn't make me want to pay top dollar for it. 

Maybe all of you who are getting so worked up over it watch woman's basketball, hockey, volleyball, golf and so on. Not every one does. Get over it. 

I'd rather watch big time college football over high school football. Does that mean I have something against high school sports? 

People spazing out make no sense.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I wouldn't bother. Some people actually think woman are of comparable athleticism to men.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Clearly dana thinking with his dick.

Not gonna waste my money on this or even bother watchng at the bar


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

pipe said:


> paper view lol


Omg i can't believe i said that. I even read what you posted and was like "tf he talkin bout 'paper view lol', then it hit me, PAY PER VIEW NOT PAPER. Yes i already knew that, im not a retard just paper and pay per said the EXACT same lol


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

St.Paul Guy said:


> In case you haven't heard there are more differences between men and women then penises and vaginas.
> 
> I'm not saying that women aren't violent or that they don't get in physical fights, just that I'm going to have a hard time taking a women's fight seriously having just watched two guys as skilled and awe-inspiring as Lyoto Machida and Dan Henderson....


Neither of those men have Olympic Medals in their respective martial arts. Lyoto drinks piss and Dan's balls make less testosterone than Rhonda's ovaries do by his own admission. Maybe that's who you want to look up to, but there is a huge untapped market of young women who deserve to have their own role models to emulate. 



jonnyg4508 said:


> Who is the woman's BJJ specialist? Who is the great striker? Who is the dominant wrestler? Who is a cardio machine? Who packs the biggest punch? Who is most technical.
> You have a Judo ace that is new to the sport and already 5x better than the 2nd best woman. Cyborg was probably all of things and turned out to be a straight fraud. The rest of the girls are part-time, novice strikers, novice wrestlers, novice BJJ players.
> I wouldn't mind watching a local MMA show with part time novice men fighters. But I wouldn't be that excited about it just because it is MMA. I wouldn't pay good money to see it. Just like I wouldn't totally shy away from WMMA. But it doesn't entice me. It doesn't make me want to pay top dollar for it.
> Maybe all of you who are getting so worked up over it watch woman's basketball, hockey, volleyball, golf and so on. Not every one does. Get over it.
> ...


 Tell you what, in twenty years we'll take women's MMA and compare it to the men's division of today. Seems only fair.
Do you not enjoy classic UFC because the new breed will own all the original fighters? 

Also, the only sports I watch are MMA and the NFL when the Saints are playing... I don't have time to sit and watch the rest.



Roflcopter said:


> I wouldn't bother. Some people actually think woman are of comparable athleticism to men.



Troflcopter, it's not about the ladies stealing your heroes spotlight dude. It's about them being given a fair chance to showcase women's martial arts and combat skills. This, in turn, will hopefully help build a platform for more positive female role models for future generations. I know empowered women can be intimidating to boys who play indoors all day, but you should get out there and meet some. Who knows, maybe you'll like being dominated?:hug:


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I don't disagree with women fighting in the UFC. Heck, most female fights are fun and exciting to watch. This, however, is not a particularly strong main event. I'd have brought in Marloes, Tate, or someone MMA fans might actually recall from SF.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

evilappendix said:


> *Neither of those men have Olympic Medals* in their respective martial arts. *Lyoto drinks piss and Dan's balls make less testosterone than Rhonda's ovaries do by his own admission.* Maybe that's who you want to look up to, but *there is a huge untapped market of young women who deserve to have their own role models to emulate.*


1) Ronda winning a bronze medal in Judo is cool and all, but how many women really take Judo that seriously? It's like winning a bronze in the women's yo-yo world championships. Cool. (Also Karate, BJJ, and MMA aren't olympic sports, so I'm not sure how Lyoto is supposed to win an olympic medal.)

2) This has nothing to do with their fighting skill. 

3) No there isn't. Women don't watch sports nearly as much as men do, and most prefer to watch men. The only pro womens sports league that has had any sort of success is the WNBA, which only exists because the NBA props them up.

The women's division in the UFC won't last. If we wanted to watch some ugly chicks fight we'd just watch Jerry Springer or some shit.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Who is the woman's BJJ specialist?


Kyra Gracie if she goes pro if not Marloes Coenen Jessica Aguilar or Sarah McMann



> Who is the great striker?


Sarah Kaufman, Cyborg Santos



> Who is the dominant wrestler?


 Randi Miller (Olympian) and Ronda Rousey



> Who is a cardio machine?


Meisha Tate




> Who packs the biggest punch?


Cyborg, Liz Carmouche, Amanda Nunes



> Who is most technical.


Marloes Coenen or Megumi Fujii



> Cyborg was probably all of things and turned out to be a straight fraud.


She got busted with an over the counter directic hardly making her a fraud, more so the issue of the lack of true weight classes.




> The rest of the girls are part-time, novice strikers, novice wrestlers, novice BJJ players.


Yeah I love those novice Olympians (Miller, McMann, Rousey) 




> People spazing out make no sense.


I get the ignorance people have to womens MMA, I may have agreed with you this time last year. But Invicta, Miesha Tates last few fights have turned my opinion on women's MMA around. The fights are competitive, exciting, and brutal. These women can HATE each other for practically no reason. This sport has a huge future, I'm sure you'll come around


----------



## Judoka82 (Nov 27, 2012)

They should have to fight topless, just like the men!!

Just saying...........


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

St.Paul Guy said:


> 1)
> The women's division in the UFC won't last. If we wanted to watch some ugly chicks fight we'd just watch Jerry Springer or some shit.


One doesnt have to be Nostradamus to assume that Dana said as much in his interview with ariel after the presser..Zuffa arent interested in WMMA they are only interested in making as much money off rousey while the iron is hot.A female kimbo slice situation if u will


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Hating on smaller weight classes and WMMA is just ignorance.


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

St.Paul Guy said:


> 1) Ronda winning a bronze medal in Judo is cool and all, but how many women really take Judo that seriously? It's like winning a bronze in the women's yo-yo world championships. Cool. (Also Karate, BJJ, and MMA aren't olympic sports, so I'm not sure how Lyoto is supposed to win an olympic medal.)
> 
> 2) This has nothing to do with their fighting skill.
> 
> ...


1- The first American to take gold in Judo was a woman. Before her, our only medalist was Rhonda. Seems American girls do take that shit seriously. My point was, don't knock someone's skill when they've competed with the best in their division at a global level. But you just compared Olympic level Judo to yo-yo so you're just being disrespectful or ignorant to try proving your point...

2- Lyoto says drinking his first piss is an old method he uses when training. It does have some merit, but so does eating a multivitamin. Dan had to get permission to take testosterone shots so he can continue to compete at the level he does because he has old man balls. From their mouths not mine. I'd say that specifically has to do with their abilities as fighters since they said it does wouldn't you?

3- So you speak for women everywhere then? Obviously you know the female brain better than they do. Not to mention, you just compared female martial artists the world over to side show antics on a blatantly staged talk show. Again, disrespecting people to prove a point. Show up next time with valid arguments and I'll be happy to shoot those down as well.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

evilappendix said:


> 1- The first American to take gold in Judo was a woman. Before her, our only medalist was Rhonda. Seems American girls do take that shit seriously. My point was, don't knock someone's skill when they've competed with the best in their division at a global level. But you just compared Olympic level Judo to yo-yo so you're just being disrespectful or ignorant to try proving your point...
> 
> 2- Lyoto says drinking his first piss is an old method he uses when training. It does have some merit, but so does eating a multivitamin. Dan had to get permission to take testosterone shots so he can continue to compete at the level he does because he has old man balls. From their mouths not mine. I'd say that specifically has to do with their abilities as fighters since they said it does wouldn't you?
> 
> 3- So you speak for women everywhere then? Obviously you know the female brain better than they do. Not to mention, you just compared female martial artists the world over to side show antics on a blatantly staged talk show. Again, disrespecting people to prove a point. Show up next time with valid arguments and I'll be happy to shoot those down as well.


1) What I'm trying to say is the world-wide participation in women's Judo is very low. Being the (third) best at a sport nobody cares about is about impressive as being good at yo-yoing. You're being ignorant towards the yo-yoers bro.

2) I don't care what they do outside the cage. Dan Henderson and Lyoto Machida are _vastly_ superior mixed martial artists in every respect. 

3) The numbers don't lie bro. Nobody gives a f*** about womens pro sports. If people did then women's sports leagues would exist.


My guess is Dana is plowing Ronda and is going to see if people will like WMMA. They won't and in one year this will be about dead.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> Hating on smaller weight classes and WMMA is just ignorance.


this, it's EXACTLY the same as when people say MMA is glorified cockfighting.

people who just aren't educated enough to truly appreciate the sport.

I like WMMA, I don't love it to the point when I'd look for every fight out there, but I've enjoyed those I've watched, especially in the japanese circuit.


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

St.Paul Guy said:


> The numbers don't lie bro. Nobody gives a f*** about womens pro sports. If people did then women's sports leagues would exist.
> My guess is Dana is plowing Ronda and is going to see if people will like WMMA. They won't and in one year this will be about dead.



Well, as a fan of all martial arts, I'll be cheering them on. That makes at least one person that cares. I highly doubt Dana is thinking with his junk here considering how savvy a business man he has proven to be in resurrecting the UFC when other sports organizations were decrying it and anticipating it's demise. I guess we'll see in due time if more fans see it my way or yours. I'll be buying Ronda's card to show my support. I can't wait to see her defend the belt or lose it so we can have an undisputed female champion!:thumb02:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Female athletics is and will always be incredibly niche. And any real athlete will go into a sport like volleyball or tennis instead of prizefighting where disinterested men watch you roll around and fail to use proper technique for 8/8.


----------



## GlassJaw (Sep 21, 2012)

Women's mma may end up being a flop, but if it does flop it will have more to do with the unwarranted hate from sexist bigots just like some of the commenters in this thread. If people give it a damn chance they'll enjoy it.


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> Hating on smaller weight classes and WMMA is just ignorance.


No it isn't, at least not all the time.

Some people just don't want to see girls fight, but some people just recognize the fact that any shallow division is less entertaining.

There are only 5 guys in the lowest UFC div. Thats a joke. There are 2 women officially in the Womens division. Joke.

It doesn't even have anything to do with them being women, it's obviously impossible to have a competitive division that you don't even have to use two hands to count the fighters on your fingers.


----------



## HadouKEN (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm not trying to hate on Rousey or anything because I think she's exceptional but shouldn't she have to earn the BELT under the UFC rather than it just being handed to her? Me thinks Dana White just has a crush on her.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

HadouKEN said:


> I'm not trying to hate on Rousey or anything because I think she's exceptional but shouldn't she have to earn the BELT under the UFC rather than it just being handed to her? Me thinks Dana White just has a crush on her.


The WEC Featherweight and Bantamweight Champions Aldo and Cruz got their UFC belts without fighting under the UFC to get them didn't they?

Same probably holds true for the Strikeforce 135lbs Womens Belt.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Watch Carmouche come out and just blast her right on the chin and ruin everything.

Personally I've never seen a boring women's mma fight and I look forward to this one. If anything, the way the women tend to bring it, it might pressure some of the men in the UFC to stop fighting so conservatively as they might lose their PPV spots to the women.


----------



## NealCombs (Dec 5, 2012)

I think a woman's department of the UFC will be a great way to produce revenue. The sport is sloping downward from prior months. I think if woman get involved more their will be more fans and less spectators after awhile . When They show they can throw hands and break faces just like the men. 

Bythe way who doesn't want to see some sexy ass woman on the mat?!! " bit man typical" but come on who!


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------

